# iPhone 12 Pro



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Going to get one just a question of who with/best deal.

Currently with Vodafone, have been for years and no real complaints.

Being offered a 12 Pro on a 24 month contract, £59.50 a month. Usual unlimited calls, texts and unlimited data but and this is what is putting me off max download speed of 2mbps. At the moment no issue as would be using wifi at home.

Option 2 would be Sky at £45 a month with 10gb data (plenty for me). Don’t fully understand their 24 month contract as it’s a 36 month contract which comes down in price at month 25-36 if you decide to keep phone otherwise put any credit towards new phone. The bit I don’t get is what that price is/how it is arrived at. Other benefit is can use data to stream Sky without using data allowance and can roll data allowance over if unused. Think I’ve got that right.

Option 3 buy outright from Apple using interest free credit maybe with a mate’s staff discount to boot and put on a SIM only with somebody. Never gone a SIM only deal before and anybody I know who has seems to have pretty decent package but never seem to find that in my online trawls.

Thoughts any any comparison prices to give me a steer please?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Check out mobiles.co.uk and mobilephonesdirect.co.uk - if you can be bothered doing cashback claims they are generally the cheapest way to buy a phone and pay for it over a 2 year term.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

i'll be getting the iphone 12 mini as its the 'normal' size iphone. 

ive the 11 at the mo and its to big really.

as for getting one sim only from apple was a no-brainer. 0% interest free credit through Barclays bank. £35 a month then a sim only for less than a tenner.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I have previously done the math, and always found total cost was always cheaper buying from apple (or anyone else if better often www.very.do.uk have £50 with new account), then opted for a Vodafone red account with SiM only unlimited data with 15% through employer discount (can also be applied to friends of them). With a good case you own the phone at the end and u locked so worth more resale at the end.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

If you go sim only have a look at Smarty for the sim. Runs via Three been good for us so far. We have 2 phones with them and 2 with EE and don’t notice any difference.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Sky one is 3yrs interest free credit and you can swop @24 months, hand the phone back and they clear the outstanding credit obviously subject to wear and condition, but the cost of the phone will be higher than say buying direct from apple. 
Unused data rolls over each month for 3 years and you can tap into to transfer anytime, all skys apps you can stream without using data. 
Near sure I’ve access to 1/2 price data plans with staff friends and family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sim only is the way forward imo. Currently got iPhone xr and £12 p/m sim only


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Reckon I’m possibly looking at 17% off the phone via my mate, worth having. Suspect it’s the way I’ll go.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

MDC250 said:


> Reckon I'm possibly looking at 17% off the phone via my mate, worth having. Suspect it's the way I'll go.


17% discount is exceptional discount on a new apple iphone, get yourself a sim free plans and you will be quids in. 
I'm waiting to see what the iPhone mini is like before I decide on it or the 12 pro, I'll flip my iPhone X and buy the handset outright and will stick with my staff sky sim plan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Sub'd as I might switch from Samsung S9 to Apple. Will be 12 Pro or the S21. 

Looking forward to peoples thoughts 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

J306TD said:


> Sub'd as I might switch from Samsung S9 to Apple. Will be 12 Pro or the S21.
> 
> Looking forward to peoples thoughts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I went the other way when i swapped, i went from an iPhone 8 to a Huawei P30 and the camera on the P30 is exceptional, beats Apple's cameras by a long margin.

The rest of the phone....not so much, when it is due for renewal, i'll be going back to Apple i think.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

J306TD said:


> Sub'd as I might switch from Samsung S9 to Apple. Will be 12 Pro or the S21.
> 
> Looking forward to peoples thoughts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I went from a Samsung s10 plus to an iPhone xr, was a easy phone to use but just couldn't get on with it, got rid and have the Samsung s20 now and love it


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

muzzer said:


> I went the other way when i swapped, i went from an iPhone 8 to a Huawei P30 and the camera on the P30 is exceptional, beats Apple's cameras by a long margin.
> 
> The rest of the phone....not so much, when it is due for renewal, i'll be going back to Apple i think.


Thanks Muzzer. The P30 for a camera phone is a totally different beast.

But with Huawei and the political issues around the company I agree. Stick to Apple or Samsung or Sony for Android

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

BrummyPete said:


> I went from a Samsung s10 plus to an iPhone xr, was a easy phone to use but just couldn't get on with it, got rid and have the Samsung s20 now and love it


That's interesting. How come you couldn't get on with it?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

J306TD said:


> That's interesting. How come you couldn't get on with it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


It was really easy to use but still felt restricted at the same time, I like to drag and drop stuff from pc to phone which is a bit more involved with iTunes and videos was hit and miss, I use some third party websites to watch films which the iPhone couldn't handle, with the Samsung I just connect a hdmi cable and it plays it, I guess it just depends what you use the phone for at the end of rhe day


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

J306TD said:


> Thanks Muzzer. The P30 for a camera phone is a totally different beast.
> 
> But with Huawei and the political issues around the company I agree. Stick to Apple or Samsung or Sony for Android
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yeah likewise have the Mate 20 Pro, 2 year old (pre-Huawei Google fallout) and factually still kicks the ass of the latest iPhone 12.

Misses recently bought a OnePlus Nord (their entry level phone) and it too is an insanely good phone - have always had a recent iPhone given to me by work and for me anyway there's no comparison. Some people like design and UI simplicity but I'm too much of a tech geek for that.

https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone2=9343


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> Yeah likewise have the Mate 20 Pro, 2 year old (pre-Huawei Google fallout) and factually still kicks the ass of the latest iPhone 12.
> 
> Misses recently bought a OnePlus Nord (their entry level phone) and it too is an insanely good phone - have always had a recent iPhone given to me by work and for me anyway there's no comparison. Some people like design and UI simplicity but I'm too much of a tech geek for that.
> 
> https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone2=9343


I can't fault OnePlus. I had the 1+1 then got the 1+5 when it was released and it's still going strong after nearly 4 years and have no intention of changing!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

muzzer said:


> I went the other way when i swapped, i went from an iPhone 8 to a Huawei P30 and the camera on the P30 is exceptional, beats Apple's cameras by a long margin.
> 
> The rest of the phone....not so much, when it is due for renewal, i'll be going back to Apple i think.


I've just gone from an S7 to the P30 and have to say it's the 1st mobile I've had that I'm not made up about. Yeah camera is good but too many little things that bug me about the phone. Thought I'd get used to it as normally happens with change but 6 weeks in now and I'm not liking it anymore!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Going to get one just a question of who with/best deal.
> 
> Currently with Vodafone, have been for years and no real complaints.
> 
> ...


Unlimited data then such a low capped download speed is pointless. You'd need to turn down the settings on video streams to stop them buffering. Downloads would be slow.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Vodafone have a mid option of 10mbps max download speed but even that sounds an odd thing to do. The max download speed with unlimited data with them is too much to shell out in my view. Plus my 4g download speed right now on the phone is more than that. On the plus side It's 6 months half price @ £13/ month and £26/month for months 7-24 so equivalent of £22.75 a month over the 24 month contract period.

My fibre is with them as well so it means I get £3 a month discount on the fibre which I'd loose if I move to another provider but I can live with that 

I don't think I'd stream a lot if at all. I might do with music but don't think I'd need unlimited data for that? I think 10mbps would be enough for that?

EE have a 200gb plan with Apple Music bundled in for £25 a month. That seems an OK offering, no suggestion of restricting download speeds and it's 5g for if and when I ever get back to being in a City.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Personally I'd buy the phone and get a SIM only deal. My Vodafone contract is £10/pm with unlimited calls/txt and 10Gb data.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I buy the phone and choose my own Sim contract - been doing it for a good number of years now and no complaints, other than the outlay if / when I buy a new phone, but means I’m not tied to anyone, can choose my own plan and happy :thumb: 

Definitely the way to go mate ...


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

AnthonyUK said:


> Personally I'd buy the phone and get a SIM only deal. My Vodafone contract is £10/pm with unlimited calls/txt and 10Gb data.


I do the same, getting a contract makes the phone very expensive.

I'm on a smarty contract which is £9 a month for 30gb data unlimited calls and texts. Uses the 3 network which I was on previously anyway.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

kingswood said:


> i'll be getting the iphone 12 mini as its the 'normal' size iphone.
> 
> ive the 11 at the mo and its to big really.
> 
> as for getting one sim only from apple was a no-brainer. 0% interest free credit through Barclays bank. £35 a month then a sim only for less than a tenner.


I've just traded in my 11 Pro for one, its finished up at £23.00 a month interest free. No-brainer really!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

neilb62 said:


> I've just traded in my 11 Pro for one, its finished up at £23.00 a month interest free. No-brainer really!


Be interested to see what you think, I have an 11 Pro and was considering doing the same....


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

I’ve ordered the 12 not the pro direct from Apple (it gets delivered tomorrow).
The last few devices I have done that as why pay interest, and you can generally get a better sim only deal from somewhere. 
Plus you have the option of apple care 
The wife is getting my XR. 

In terms of sim only deals, have a look a Uswitch. I am with Three on a 8GB, unlimited texts calls etc for a tenner a month. There are better deals, but I needed US and Canada roaming, which three provide as part of their Advanced Sim.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I might get a Voxi Sim for now as not in contract. Waiting on my mate re this discount on the phone, he's gone ominously quiet


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If its not already been said ... buy from Apple on 0% and then go sim only. That way you can change networks with an unlocked handset.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yup that’s the plan, looks like discount on the handset will be 17%, will take a SIM only deal with Sky I think. They are prepared to do a deal on a 2nd SIM for the Mrs. Vodamoan churning out the computer says no spiel.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Few reviews and tests aren't coming back very favourably for the batter or 5G chip

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> I've just gone from an S7 to the P30 and have to say it's the 1st mobile I've had that I'm not made up about. Yeah camera is good but too many little things that bug me about the phone. Thought I'd get used to it as normally happens with change but 6 weeks in now and I'm not liking it anymore!


Same here, when i first got it i was like wow this is great, now not so much. Whe it's time to renew, if the XR is still available, i'll go that way i think. I don't need a camera that good as i have an SLR, it's just handy to carry a decent camera phone around rather than the camera all the time.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Will worry about 5g when we have it in my area 

Slight concern about battery as think I've read using a smaller capacity than before, will still be better than mine running at 78% efficiency.

On paper iPhones generally don't stack up against rivals but hold their value well and will do what I want and need. So used to navigation and functions of an iPhone I'm too lazy to move on. I'd be lying if the discount didn't help either.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

muzzer said:


> Same here, when i first got it i was like wow this is great, now not so much. Whe it's time to renew, if the XR is still available, i'll go that way i think. I don't need a camera that good as i have an SLR, it's just handy to carry a decent camera phone around rather than the camera all the time.


Any idea if there's a way of waking the phone up by pressing the on off button? Getting annoyed by it lighting up anytime it gets moved, whether I'm carrying it or in car cradle it constantly lights up thinking I want to unlock it.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Darlofan said:


> Any idea if there's a way of waking the phone up by pressing the on off button? Getting annoyed by it lighting up anytime it gets moved, whether I'm carrying it or in car cradle it constantly lights up thinking I want to unlock it.


Go into 'Settings', 
choose 'Display & Brightness' 
and you can adjust 'rise to wake' option there


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

I’ve got my 12 now, is it any better than my XR (wife has that now)? Not that I have noticed. I prefer the form factor of the 12.
Camera is better though. Same 12mp though. 

So it depends on do you want shiny and new or lower price?


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I’m another who buys from Apple and has a sim-only deal. I’ve been using the X since it was launched, having changed from a 7+ Max before. I’ve decided to go back to the Max size again, so it’s the Pro Max 256gb in Pacific Blue for me once the pre-orders open up on Friday.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I picked up an iPhone 12 on Saturday. Also got one of their gals screen protectors put on by one of their machines.

Im impressed with the phone, its quicker than my iPhone 7. But Id say the differences aren't particularly noticeable as they blend into the phone without me seeing them, such as Face ID - it just happens without me knowing its happening etc. Though I have noticed I'm usually connected to 5G.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

LeadFarmer said:


> I picked up an iPhone 12 on Saturday. Also got one of their gals screen protectors put on by one of their machines.


Intrigued by this.

How does it work?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

kingswood said:


> i'll be getting the iphone 12 mini as its the 'normal' size iphone.
> 
> ive the 11 at the mo and its to big really.
> 
> as for getting one sim only from apple was a no-brainer. 0% interest free credit through Barclays bank. £35 a month then a sim only for less than a tenner.


Do you know if option to pay off early?


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Exotica said:


> Do you know if option to pay off early?


havnt checked to be fair. as its 0% i'm making money!

if i cant i'll just leave it running and use the £450 i shld get for the 11 to pay it off over time.

wifes the biggest problem tho.....nowt wrong with the 11 aparantly. doesnt help the R32 needs £1k worth of suspension work :-/

forgiveness is easier than permission tho.........:lol:


----------

